# Strawberry Reports



## BridgerLake (May 22, 2009)

Has anyone been out to Strawberry recently? Are the fish in shallow water yet? Thank you for any reports.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was up there last weekend for a cast and blast. We didn't fish a whole lot, as there was a good amount of w*#!, but I did catch a few fish. We fished from shore, on the SC side. I caught a slot cutt and two 12 inch 'bows on a rainbow LuckyCraft. My dad and brother tried spinners, jigs, and PB, and caught nothing. I think the fishing would have been pretty dang good had the weather been calm.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

I was their Wed. was catching them as fast as could get the line out at haws point with a Pro-Troll Holographic Trout Killer Rainbow with worm on hock, useing leaded line out 3 C. On the downrigger using a lucky craft rainbow down 20 ft only got 3
Moved to Renegade only thing their was the Wind. so came Home


----------

